# Aberdeen informations



## Henrydew (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,
I'm negotiating a possible job (oil industry) in Aberdeen, with my family we are thinking to move all over there from Italy, my questions are:

1) 50K of salary are enough for a family of three, considering that we will have to rent an house
2) NHS services are good or a private insurance is highly recommended
3) what is the average cost of a private primary schoo
4) what are the common expatriate benefit given by oil companies
5) in the moment of the house's choice there are not recommended areas in Aberdeen
6) how is social life for an expatriate family

Many thanks to all.

Henry


----------



## Shipresa (Dec 9, 2008)

*Go to page two, "Moving to Aberdeen" thread.*

If you look on page two, there is a 3 page thread on this. We are leaving Aberdeen by Summer for USA. Oil industry, yup.


) 50K of salary are enough for a family of three, considering that we will have to rent an houseBuying a house here is higher than what I've seen in mainland Europe. Rentals, however, are more reasonable and plentiful. A good friend of ours came up from England and is comfortable in a small house in Banchory for 900 GBP a month. Bus is possible to work, and car from there. Mind you, traffic is a bear, esp over the bridges into Aberdeen. I've last been living in Paris, and costs are similar, or a bit more. Pub meal out, no alcohol would be about 75 pounds. Pint of IPA is about 2 pounds in a pub, more in a nicer place. Veggies are from Spain/Morocco/Egypt - more expensive than Paris. Angus beef is 15 pounds a kilo, North Sea/Atlantic Salmon is about 12 pounds a kilo. Petrol is 1.09. I bought a used Volvo with 8000 miles on it for 15,000 GBP. (Want to buy a car? LOL.)
2) NHS services are good or a private insurance is highly recommendedScotland has the NHS lottery bonus compared to England. We live outside Aberdeen and can be seen by our primary GP pretty easily. We do carry private insurance though, for the event of surgeries (timing is waitlisted.)
3) what is the average cost of a private primary schoo Aberdeen day school near the oil offices on Union/Albyn does have a website. Other than that, can't comment.
4) what are the common expatriate benefit given by oil companies can't comment.
5) in the moment of the house's choice there are not recommended areas in Aberdeen You'll know immediately by the price of the rental! West End in Aberdeen is lovely and expensive but probably in walking distance to your work, unless you are at the office building city near the airport...then you want to look toward Dyce, which I do not know. ASPC - Property Search and Real Estate throughout Aberdeenshire is the best place for you to start.
6) how is social life for an expatriate family All what you make it, just like any other country. Its not segregated as 'expat/local' as say in 2/3s of the world while working overseas. The American ladies have a social walking club and unsure if Italy holds any cultural center here - there are lots of people who only work here and not live - live in France, Spain or London (not that London is a country, but you know what I mean) or Edinburgh or Glasgow. There is one main social gym/pool for the family - David Lloyd, its a franchise branch so you can see there isn't much. The folks here primarily live out of doors as much as the sun comes out and outdoor walking is the main activity, after drinking.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Shipresa said:


> If you look on page two, there is a 3 page thread on this. We are leaving Aberdeen by Summer for USA. Oil industry, yup.
> 
> 
> ) 50K of salary are enough for a family of three, considering that we will have to rent an houseBuying a house here is higher than what I've seen in mainland Europe. Rentals, however, are more reasonable and plentiful. A good friend of ours came up from England and is comfortable in a small house in Banchory for 900 GBP a month. Bus is possible to work, and car from there. Mind you, traffic is a bear, esp over the bridges into Aberdeen. I've last been living in Paris, and costs are similar, or a bit more. Pub meal out, no alcohol would be about 75 pounds. Pint of IPA is about 2 pounds in a pub, more in a nicer place. Veggies are from Spain/Morocco/Egypt - more expensive than Paris. Angus beef is 15 pounds a kilo, North Sea/Atlantic Salmon is about 12 pounds a kilo. Petrol is 1.09. I bought a used Volvo with 8000 miles on it for 15,000 GBP. (Want to buy a car? LOL.)
> ...


Hi sorry the only answers i have school cost 7/10 k depends on if boarding or day 
there is nothing wrong with the nhs but if you can afford it pay insurane and get in without joining waiting lists for more serious complaints godwilling you wont us it
best of luck in Aberdeen lovely city


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Henrydew said:


> Hi,
> I'm negotiating a possible job (oil industry) in Aberdeen, with my family we are thinking to move all over there from Italy, my questions are:
> 
> 1) 50K of salary are enough for a family of three, considering that we will have to rent an house
> ...


Good luck with the move!


----------

